# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  just3Dprint Selling 3D Models Downloaded from Thingiverse Without Permission

## Brian_Krassenstein

An eBay seller calling themselves just3dprint was caught selling thousands of 3D models that were bulk downloaded from Thingiverse. 3D designer and Thingiverse user Louise Driggers aka Loubie discovered that some of her more notable designs were for sale in their store despite having a Creative Common Attribution Non-Commercial license. This type of license clearly states that anyone is free to download, modify, duplicate and 3D print her model freely, however there must be appropriate credit given to her and it cannot be used for commercial purposes of any kind. When Loubie asked that just3dprint remove her design from their store, things got a little ridiculous. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/120727/ebay-licensing-3d-models/

----------


## Geoff

Sadly they are selling my models . I don't mind so much but the memorial Spock print I made, they are selling for $120U.S.

I made something as a show of my appreciation..

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1356680

I'd say more but I've been involved in this for a couple weeks, and after the past week, it's all been pretty exhausting.

My take is that this company is basically only doing all this to have thier name instantly gain traction. Regardless of what the post is about, people are talking about them, which I think is exactly what they wanted.

----------


## LambdaFF

That is so crass ... sadly this shows that while 3D printing is getting traction the basic associated knowledge is not following.

----------


## 3dex ltd

It's a shame that there are such idiots out there who do such appalling things. 

The only upside is the laughs that reading the response on Thingiverse gave me. I bet the person behind just3dprint is a teenager in his bedroom who thinks he can do what he wants

----------


## Feign

It's the kind of problem that has been plaguing online artist communities for decades now, which is why most sites give an actual copyright to their members' submissions.  I'm pretty sure Creative Commons gives the original creators of the file a copyright on the design, but actually filing a suit is costly.
Then again, defending against a suit is costly too, and _threatening_ to file a copyright lawsuit is basically free.  If it is just some kid in their basement, a flood of properly written C&D letters ought to scare them away posthaste.

----------


## Geoff

The only way to combat it successfully I have found so far is to just list the same item on Ebay yourself, for much less AND provide a link to the file if people want to print it themselves. Use the EXACT same search criteria as they do and since your sale was listed after their sale, you come out on top of the search results.

----------


## curious aardvark

there was a model selling service doing exactly this last year and advertising on 3dprint.com. 
I mentioned it several times, but the adverts did not go away. 

If brian and co aren't prepared to do what they can to stop this - who will ? 

Hmm the ebay thing is selling actually printed models, not the model files. 
Think that's a pretty grey area legally at the moment. 

were they selling the actual .stl files that would be illegal - but selling actual things they've made, not sure how that stands. 
I did see a simple plastic tray that was going for $84 - that's just insane.

----------


## Geoff

> there was a model selling service doing exactly this last year and advertising on 3dprint.com. 
> I mentioned it several times, but the adverts did not go away. 
> 
> If brian and co aren't prepared to do what they can to stop this - who will ? 
> 
> Hmm the ebay thing is selling actually printed models, not the model files. 
> Think that's a pretty grey area legally at the moment. 
> 
> were they selling the actual .stl files that would be illegal - but selling actual things they've made, not sure how that stands. 
> I did see a simple plastic tray that was going for $84 - that's just insane.


Their name doesn't come up much in the forums here, are you sure it was the same people? they haven't been selling 3D printed stuff that long

----------


## curious aardvark

I didn't say it was the same people - it wasn't, it was a uk based website selling models - all ripped from thingiverse and pretending to be by a couple of 'designers'. 
And advertising on 3dprint.com. 

Threads around somewhere - if the site search actually functioned I'd dig it up :-)

----------


## DarkAlchemist

They got me and my work and seriously 49 USD for a cookie cutter I made back in Nov 2012?  After 45 pages I gave up looking but if there was one of mine there are surely more.

----------


## DarkAlchemist

> Sadly they are selling my models . I don't mind so much but the memorial Spock print I made, they are selling for $120U.S.
> 
> I made something as a show of my appreciation..
> 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1356680
> 
> I'd say more but I've been involved in this for a couple weeks, and after the past week, it's all been pretty exhausting.
> 
> My take is that this company is basically only doing all this to have thier name instantly gain traction. Regardless of what the post is about, people are talking about them, which I think is exactly what they wanted.


I think that is it and it could be they are trying to bring all of this to the forefront because nothing you put up on the net is safe regardless.

----------


## Geoff

Well, Makerbot are mounting the legal case apparently now, Ebay is getting through the VERO reports and removing pages from their Ebay page, so it looks like things are in motion.

I think it's all a bit of a beat up now. It's worked out well for Loubie tho, i'm sure she's had an increase in sales to cheer her up  :Smile:  

The things they are selling on Ebay are all such stupid prices, no one will ever buy them (plastic container for $300? ) I think they cost 50 cents at the dollar store... and they are actually food safe and watertight.. 

No, It's all a big hoo-ha that will be over as fast as it began.

----------


## DarkAlchemist

> Well, Makerbot are mounting the legal case apparently now, Ebay is getting through the VERO reports and removing pages from their Ebay page, so it looks like things are in motion.
> 
> I think it's all a bit of a beat up now. It's worked out well for Loubie tho, i'm sure she's had an increase in sales to cheer her up  
> 
> The things they are selling on Ebay are all such stupid prices, no one will ever buy them (plastic container for $300? ) I think they cost 50 cents at the dollar store... and they are actually food safe and watertight.. 
> 
> No, It's all a big hoo-ha that will be over as fast as it began.


The stupidly high prices is why I think these guys are trying to get laws changed, or at least looked at, since IP laws are very archaic to say the least.  How does one protect IP when the actual item is up on the net for everyone to run one off?  So, I am interested to see how this is handled but Makerbot needs to crush these guys VERY publicly to make them an example or more will come, a whole lot more, just like them.

----------


## Grindeddown

I think that this does bring up some interesting issues within the 3d printing industry. As people and those making prints are getting good enough quality and designs to begin selling to consumers, it would appear that the issues of copywriting haven't exactly been worked out. When journalism sites try to pass of someone else's articles or writings as their own, there are enough appropriate measures in place to deter this sort of behavior. The same goes with logo work. If you attempt to use someone else's logo as your own, there are systems in place to help mitigate the risk and deter others from attempting the same in the future. Hosts can issue takedown requests and what not. How are these things handled in regards to 3d printing. 

It may even be that it is a matter of awareness for hosts, search engines, online shopping stores, etc... that 3d printing files can just as easily be stolen, printed, and sold as a logo or someone else's article. While it sucks that someone is doing this right now, it could end up being a good thing in the long run. Heck, there is already some other website that is offering ways of protecting an individuals 3d print creations.

----------


## Darkness1187

Unfortunately a real product license and trademark costs money and unless you are paying that fee and registering it with the government, The supposed license that thingerverse is giving you is not abiding and won't hold up in court. That's just the way of it. So unless you are willing to go to the trademark commission to file a trademark, or the patent office to patent the stl file. You're all shit out of luck. And then the seller will just switch and say he is not selling your items he's selling his time and the filiment used to make the item.  Stop posting to thingiverse if you don't want your items used it's that simple.

----------


## DarkAlchemist

> Unfortunately a real product license and trademark costs money and unless you are paying that fee and registering it with the government, The supposed license that thingerverse is giving you is not abiding and won't hold up in court. That's just the way of it. So unless you are willing to go to the trademark commission to file a trademark, or the patent office to patent the stl file. You're all shit out of luck. And then the seller will just switch and say he is not selling your items he's selling his time and the filiment used to make the item.  Stop posting to thingiverse if you don't want your items used it's that simple.


Are you daft, or just into Necromancy?  You are replying to posts from 5 years ago (about a month shy for the last one) and I, for one, don't post my work on Thingiverse for a long while now as I despise what they did with it, but not because I fear for stls.  Considering this is your first, and only, post must be because you are a Necromancer.

----------

